# Kachara definition



## cushbonez

So, long story short I've been hanging out with this Nepalese lady who jokingly refers to me as "kachara" yet won't tell me what it means. I've looked all over, closest I can find is a reference to trash or garbage/rubbish. Haha. Im curious as to the definition, if it's trash, so be it, I would just like to know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## louiswilliams00

As far as I know it's 'trash'!


----------



## cushbonez

Brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## smartypants

Kachra means trash or garbage. But in a recent Hindi sitcom, it's used as a nickname / endearment for one of the characters. So go figure..


----------



## aanand

it means trach ,waste product


----------

